# West Park Hospital - Epsom - Mid March 11



## Lolz101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Made it happen,after moaning about it for long enough. We had a superb day barely saw security, no contractors hardly even saw any other explorers, the weather was mint beside getting stuck in traffic with a thousand children queuing for chessington everything went pretty smoothly. Thanks to everyone who posted info on the demo and SX for his help :thumb

History is all over the site so I wont go into much detail:
West Park was the last mental hospital to be developed on the Horton Estate, having been planned since 1906, prior to the opening of neighbouring Long Grove asylum. Initial development to have been completed for opening in 1916. From 1917 the main hospital was largely complete and utilised by Canadian Military, and subsequently handed back to London county council. The complete hospital was anticipated to hold approximately 2,000 patients of mixed class. The hospital was slowly run down from the mid 1990s and started a phase closure in 2003 and by 2005 was almost completely closed and the vacated buildings were becoming derelict. A few outer ward buildings and villas remain open today and are still used for psychiatric treatment. 




































































*
The other shots from the day can be found here:*
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=211817078843696&id=199135256778545&aid=65772​
Thanks for Looking


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2011)

Great selection of pics there Lolz good stuff


----------



## Lolz101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks King Al its a great place, been said many times but i wish i had made the effort months ago lol


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Apr 12, 2011)

*So sad! *

Great report! This place captured my heart from the moment I saw it. I must go before it gets destroyed altogether!


----------



## Tackleberry83 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice shots of a local (to me any way) bit of medical history. Might have to head over there once i have recovered from this night shift.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to see the creche hanging in there..the tvs are one of the few places I never saw.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 12, 2011)

Your 2nd shot is stunning - great colours.


----------



## TheBitterestPill (Apr 13, 2011)

gags airways,well thats comforting lol!
great photos mate


----------



## Lolz101 (Apr 15, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Good to see the creche hanging in there..the tvs are one of the few places I never saw.



Its in a small room at the end of the kitchen/laundry area - its really close to the tower


----------



## professor frink (Apr 16, 2011)

Its good to see decent reports still coming out of here. 

Alot of the site has been flattened but as Klempner said some places are still hanging on in there pretty much untouched. 

The main hall, dining area and kitchen have now disappeared.


----------



## shadowforest (Apr 17, 2011)

really want to go, got scared of the armed security posters


----------

